# Muffler delete



## Johnnytall88 (Feb 9, 2016)

I have a 2014 1.4t LT RS, I want to do a muffler delete just by simple cutting on the muffler, are there any downfalls or issues towards that..?


----------



## Lkinder917 (May 6, 2016)

I'm looking at doing the same thing. But possibly also the res.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Johnnytall88 said:


> I have a 2014 1.4t LT RS, I want to do a muffler delete just by simple cutting on the muffler, are there any downfalls or issues towards that..?


It's more noise, so some peeps will like it and some like me, won't.


----------



## Lkinder917 (May 6, 2016)

Cut that **** out it sounds good af


----------

